# Best place to buy



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

cultures and such ?



Thanks , Patty


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

I really like a lot of the cultures here http://www.dairyconnection.com/hobbyiest.html and buy other things here for cheesemaking http://www.cheesemaking.com/


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i really like the double veg rennet i've gotten from the dairy connection. i don't have alot of experience, but their cultures, etc, worked better for me than where i had gotten them before.


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

I would vote for dairy connection asl well. I love their mm100 culture for soft cheese.

Ray


----------

